# Energy



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, :wave: been away for a while dealing with cancer, now back on the road to recovery and want to start training again with doctors approval. My question is I lack energy and I'm asking for advise on what food I need to eat and possible supplements to help, thanks for your time! :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad to hear that you are back on the road to recovery , When you get your doctors approval tell him you are lacking energy it could be many reasons maybe your treatment , My father in law finished his chemo 2 months ago and he still gets tired very quickly 

Speak to your quack


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Speed is good


----------



## fergul (Feb 18, 2012)

Only way I'd say is eat well and build yourself up slowly, your body has been through a hell of a lot. But i like Kimos idea sounds much more fun


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Good to hear you are on the road to recovery mate.

I'm by no means an expert but food wise I have cut carbs as I'd get a small burst of energy but when that wore off I was lethargic.

I have also supplemented with Vitamin D3 which has helped me, especially in the winter months when I don't get out in the daylight in the working week.

My PT advises me on my nutrition and as well as my training which has helped and my advise would be to speak to an expert as everyone is different. Good luck !


----------

